# مناجاة للرب يسوع بالصور



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يونيو 2009)

*




*
*اخيرا .... بعد بحث طويل .... عرفت طريقي الحقيقي .... طريق بيتي *​ 
*



*
*ان عطشت يوما لاتبقى حيران ... فهو الماء الحي الذي يروي كل عطشان *​ 
*



*
*وان صادفتك الظلمة يوما فلاتخف ... فهو نور العالم واليه الروح ترف*​ 
*



*
*وان ضاقت بك الدنيا فلاتقلق ... فهو الراعي واليه القطيع يتشوق *​ 
*



*
*روحة القدوس يرف علينا من الاعالي .. يرينا طريقنا ويرشدنا نحن والاهالي *​ 
*



*
*بماذا ترى تفكر يامخلصي ... حملت الصليب من اجلي ... وانا عنك مقتصي *​ 
*



*
*ضائعا كنت فاخذت يدي .. وضممتني الى قطيعك ... *​ 
*



*
*هدأت بك عواصف نفسي .... ومنك جاءت قوتي *​ 
*



*
*فانت مخلص نفسي .. وبك اعيش حياتي*​ 
*منقووووووووووول *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*رائع يا بنوتة*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا
مرسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا بنت العدرا 

ميررررررسى ليكى على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يونيو 2009)

الله جميلة بجد 

الله ينور يابت انتى يابت 

​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2009)

بنت العدرا

شكراااااا على  الجمال الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *رائع يا بنوتة*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



مييرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> جميل جدا
> مرسي



ميرسى لمرورك يا تينا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى على الصور
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



مييييييييرسى لمرورك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> الله جميلة بجد
> 
> الله ينور يابت انتى يابت
> 
> ​



ميرسى يا بت انتى 
نورتى الموضوع يا مرمورتى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بنت العدرا
> 
> شكراااااا على  الجمال الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى ليك يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## sara A (15 يونيو 2009)

*حلوين قوى بنت العدرا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *حلوين قوى بنت العدرا*
> *ربنا يباركك*



ميييييييييييرسى ليكى يا سارة 
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يونيو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


>



مييرسى ليكى يا مارثا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2009)

*جااااااااااااااااامدة يا قمر
تسلم ايديك حبيبتي
مرسيه يا حبي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جااااااااااااااااامدة يا قمر
> تسلم ايديك حبيبتي
> مرسيه يا حبي​*



ميرسى ليكى يا حبى 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## vetaa (16 يونيو 2009)

*حلوين قوى
والتعلقات جامده

ميرسى يا احلى بنوته
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يونيو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين قوى
> والتعلقات جامده
> 
> ميرسى يا احلى بنوته
> *



ميييييييرسى يا حبى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 يونيو 2009)

*جميل جداااااااااا الموضوع
شكرااا 
ربنا يعوضك ويباركك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *جميل جداااااااااا الموضوع
> شكرااا
> ربنا يعوضك ويباركك*



ميرسى لمرورك يا مارى
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2009)

*رااااااااائع يا قمرة 
ربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *رااااااااائع يا قمرة
> ربنا يحميكي​*



ميرسى ليكى يا روزاااا
نورتى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## lovely dove (24 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووعة يابنت العدرا 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعة يابنت العدرا
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ربنا يعوضك
> ​



ميييييييييرسى ليكى يا بوبا
نورتى الموضوع يا حبى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

